# no repeat tag in dreamweaver - help!



## cyanotype (Dec 11, 2005)

I am in the process of creating a website in Dreamweaver, that is all built in Tables.  One of the cells has an image that is defined as a Background image, so that I can have text boxes over it.  It looks fine when I view it in Safari directly off my computer, but when I uploaded it (www3.telus.net/sirendesigns), the image repeats.  I have tried to put a no repeat tag in the html, but it doesn't seem to work.  If someone could take a look at my code and tell me where I've gone wrong, that would be wonderful...
Thanks a million!


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 12, 2005)

```
<td width="496" rowspan="8" valign="top" background="images/textarea_Home.jpg"; background repeat-no repeat" background-repeat: no-repeat>
```

That should be replaced with:


```
<td width="496" rowspan="8" valign="top" background="images/textarea_Home.jpg" style="background-repeat: no-repeat">
```

background-repeat is a style-sheet property, so it belongs in a "style" tag or in a separate CSS file.

Even better mark-up would be:


```
<td width="496" rowspan="8" valign="top" style="background: url(images/textarea_Home.jpg) no-repeat">
```


----------

